# Manette de PS3 sous OSX Lion



## MadMax17 (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à Tous, voilà j'ai eu mon premier Macbook Pro pour Anniversaire et franchement j'adore ! 

Bref j'ai installé Call of Duty 4, il tourne a merveille mais jouant à la ps3 le passage à la souris/clavier et moins agréable. Donc voilà j'ai parcouru les autres forum et tous mais rien ne fonctionne j'arrive a brancher ma manette de PS3 en Bluetooth mais comment en faire un Joystick ??? 

   Donc voilà j'espères que vous pourrez m'aider.


                            Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dreamdom24 (22 Octobre 2011)

J'appuie également cette demande. Cela serait très intéressant de savoir si quelqu'un a un tuyau .


----------



## gluzy (23 Octobre 2011)

J' Up !!!


----------



## polobook (25 Octobre 2011)

Oh oui !! Sur mon mac mini 2011 je cherche aussi la solution que ce soit en usb ou en bluetooth


----------



## Dreamdom24 (25 Octobre 2011)

Sur Internet, j'ai trouvé ça : 


> Il faut télécharger et installer ps3controllerdriver, c&#8217;est le driver de la manette PS3 pour Mac OS
> - Redémarrer l&#8217;ordi.
> - Installer gamepadcompanion, c&#8217;est un preferencespane pour le panneau de configuration.
> - Connecter la manette en USB et appuyer sur le boutton PS.
> ...


Par contre pas de bluetooth, mais une connexion via USB. A tester.


----------



## Dreamdom24 (8 Novembre 2011)

Bon je remonte ce topic, puisque j'ai trouvé une solution, pour moi et FIFA 12, ca fonctionne.
A adapter en fonction du jeu, je pense : 



*Télécharger* larchive suivante : *x360ce.zip* . Vous avez juste besoin des *2 fichiers   »x360ce.ini », « xinput1_3.dll »*.
 

*Extraire* le contenu dans /  Applications/FIFA12.app/Contents/Resources/transgaming/c_drive/Program  Files / EA Sports / EA SPORTS FIFA  12/Game. *(*_*MAC)*_
*Sauvegarder* dans un *autre dossier* votre fichier *buttonData.ini* *avant* toute modification.
 

*Remplacer* le contenu du fichier* buttonData.ini *(dans le même dossier) avec TextEdit par exemple, avec le *code donné* dans l*article source* : _*Modification ButtonData*_
 

*Sauvegarder* dans un *autre dossier* votre fichier *avant* toute modification.

Hormis un petit problème de mappage de l'analogue droit, tout fonctionne pour moi.


----------



## polobook (29 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto. 

Je l'ai suivi à la lettre, mais ca ne fonctionne pas plus... Je suis sur Mac mini 2011 à jour et j'essaye de jouer à FIFA 12 avec une manette PS3 SIXAXIS. 

Peux-tu me dire déjà si c'est censé fonctionner en bluetooth ou en USB ? 

Que dois-je faire une fois que j'ai modifié les fichiers tels que tu l'exposes ? Quand j'ouvre Fifa 12 la manette n'est pas détectée que ce soit en USB ou en bluetooth. 

Merci par avance pour tes conseils ! 

Polo


----------



## gilou9 (10 Décembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé la solution sans payer et facile.
Il suffit de brancher sa manette en usb puis de mettre son bluetooth en recherche puis d'appuyer sur le bouton PS puis d'attendre quelques secondes puis de la débrancher et de mettre un mot de passe pour la jumeler et la comme par magie elle est raccordée à l'ordi en bluetooth.
Après lancer le jeu de votre choix et changer juste les paramètres avec votre Manette.
J'ai essayé sur Dirt 2 ça marche nickel.


----------



## polobook (18 Décembre 2011)

gilou9 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution sans payer et facile.
> Il suffit de brancher sa manette en usb puis de mettre son bluetooth en recherche puis d'appuyer sur le bouton PS puis d'attendre quelques secondes puis de la débrancher et de mettre un mot de passe pour la jumeler et la comme par magie elle est raccordée à l'ordi en bluetooth.
> Après lancer le jeu de votre choix et changer juste les paramètres avec votre Manette.
> J'ai essayé sur Dirt 2 ça marche nickel.



Toi tu es sous snow Leopard ! Sous Lion cette technique ne marche plus. Moi je n'ai toujours pas de solution...


----------



## Dreamdom24 (22 Décembre 2011)

polobook a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto.
> 
> Je l'ai suivi à la lettre, mais ca ne fonctionne pas plus... Je suis sur Mac mini 2011 à jour et j'essaye de jouer à FIFA 12 avec une manette PS3 SIXAXIS.
> 
> ...



Salut ! Désolé je ne suis pas passé dans le coin depuis un bail. 

Les fichiers modifiés doivent être bien placé dans le dossier de l'application FIFA, bien enregistrés. Je préconise ensuite de débrancher et de rebrancher la manette en USB. Ta manette doit alors clignoter au niveau de l'identification (Manette 1,2,3, ou 4), et pour qu'elle soit active, je dois appuyer sur le bouton PS central de la console. Je lance le jeu et ma manette est reconnue après la pression du bouton PS. 

Dès que je débranche ma manette, ma PS3 prend en compte l'appui sur le bouton PS d'avant et démarre. 
En espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------



## Fred- (24 Décembre 2011)

Alors moi je fais à peu près comme toi Dreamdom 24, c'est à dire que sur Lego Star Wars, la manette ps3 est prise en compte dans le menu contrôle des que j'appuis sur la touche PS, seulement je viens d'avoir pour Noël GTA trilogy et la impossible de connecter la manette&#8230;trop triste 

Si quelqu'un à une solution&#8230;je prend!

Merci d'avance et bonne fête a tout le monde!


----------



## boubou_1702 (28 Décembre 2011)

Dreamdom24 a dit:


> Salut ! Désolé je ne suis pas passé dans le coin depuis un bail.
> 
> Les fichiers modifiés doivent être bien placé dans le dossier de l'application FIFA, bien enregistrés. Je préconise ensuite de débrancher et de rebrancher la manette en USB. Ta manette doit alors clignoter au niveau de l'identification (Manette 1,2,3, ou 4), et pour qu'elle soit active, je dois appuyer sur le bouton PS central de la console. Je lance le jeu et ma manette est reconnue après la pression du bouton PS.
> 
> ...


moi ma manette se connecte sans problème et je sais jouer comme si je jouais sur ma ps3 à FIFA12. Le seul hic c'est que dans les menus ma manette a tendance à déconner et faire comme si je laissais mon doigt appuyé sur un joystick :s

quelqu'un a-t-il eu le mm prob? et si oui est-il possible de régler ça? 

merci d'avance


----------



## rsp93 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

aider moi svp je n'arrive pas comme il faut a régler les bouton de ma manette ps3 sur macbook lion pour jouer a fifa12. j'ai essayer les tuto video et ecrit mais il n'y en a pas en détails pour fifa j'ai essayer avec controllermate v4 et gamepadcompanion.

j&#8217;arrive a bouger le joueur avec le joystick gauche mais tir centre accélérer etc je n'y arrive pas ! ! ! a l'aide merci d'avance


----------



## rsp93 (5 Janvier 2012)

re je vous laisse mon adresse mail merci a ceux qui veulent m'aider !

rsp93@hotmail.fr


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (15 Janvier 2012)

Cela doit dépendre certainement des jeux.

Je viens pour ma part de tester Batman Arkam Asylum (le premiere de 2009) sur mo, MAcbook Pro et j'ai voulu essayer la manette ps3.

Je l'ai branché avec le cable usb de la ps3(le même pour la recharger) et bien le jeux la prend en compte sans même paramétrer quoi que ce soit!

Les deux joysticks fonctionne nickel et  le jeux sait qu'il s'agit d'une manette ps3 car les indications à l'écran avec les touches sont genre R1, L2 etc ....


----------



## nono95400 (27 Janvier 2012)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> Cela doit dépendre certainement des jeux.
> 
> Je viens pour ma part de tester Batman Arkam Asylum (le premiere de 2009) sur mo, MAcbook Pro et j'ai voulu essayer la manette ps3.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, sur Trine 2 pour Mac OS X, j'utilise ma manette de PS3 (via le câble USB). Et le jeu la reconnaît très bien, par contre il représente les touches croix, carré, rond et triangle par les couleurs de ces boutons sur la manette de la Xbox 360. Mais cela dit, il gère très bien la manette, vibration comprise !
Par contre je n'ai pas réussi à jumeler ma manette avec le Mac en bluetooth.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




> Frulko dit :
> Jai résolu mon problème après pas mal de recherche et jai trouvé !!!
> Alors pour info sur OSX Lion il faut :
> 1  Activer le Bluetooth
> ...



Source : http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/11/24/une-manette-sur-mac-la-sixaxis-de-la-playstation-3/

Après essai, ça fonctionne très bien. Dès que j'ai débranché la manette, le Mac m'a demandé si je voulais jumeler la manette.


----------



## polobook (29 Janvier 2012)

Citation:
Frulko dit :
Jai résolu mon problème après pas mal de recherche et jai trouvé !!!
Alors pour info sur OSX Lion il faut :
1  Activer le Bluetooth
2  Brancher la manette PS3 en USB sur le Mac
3  Appuyer 2 sec 3 fois sur le bouton PS
4  Débrancher le cable USB
5  Attendre 3 seconde et le Mac vous demander le code de jumelage
6  Entrer 0000 et lets go to play 

Franchement je ne vois pas trop comment ça pourrait marcher sous Lion vu que Lion demande de reproduire un code de 8 chiffres et non pas de taper un code comme 0000... 
Perso cette méthode ne fonctionne pas sur un mac mini 2011 Lion. 
Toujours en attente d'une solution !


----------



## labrille12 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé la solution ! il n'y a pas de mot de passe. Si il vous demande un code d'appairage, c'est que vous avez fait une erreur dans votre façon de connecter le gamepad de la PS3 en bluetooth.

Pour résumer, reprenons tout de zero,
Pour coupler le contrôleur PS3 (sur Lion):
- activer le Bluetooth
- brancher le gamepad ps3 en usb
- Appuyez sur le bouton PS 3 fois (*rapidement - trouver la bonne vitesse - C'est la clé du problème*) (et non pas 2 secondes 3 fois comme je l'ai vu dans beaucoup de forum)
- Débranchez l'USB du Mac et ensuite du &#8203;&#8203;gamepad​
Maintenant, aucun mot de passe n'est demandé, et votre contrôleur PS3 qui est en liaison Bluetooth
C'est opération ne sera plus à refaire. Il suffira d'activer le bluetooth et d'appuyer sur le bouton PS par la suite.
Régalez vous bien, moi je me régale sur MAME OSX, en plus les dernières version prennent en charge le gamepad sans utiliser de logiciel tier pour paramétrer les touches. Il suffit de les paramétrer une fois directement dans les jeux.

Excellent !


----------



## siffleur (19 Février 2012)

labrille12 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai trouvé la solution ! il n'y a pas de mot de passe. Si il vous demande un code d'appairage, c'est que vous avez fait une erreur dans votre façon de connecter le gamepad de la PS3 en bluetooth.
> Pour résumer, reprenons tout de zero,
> Pour coupler le contrôleur PS3 (sur Lion):
> ...





bonjour j'ai esseyer ta methode pendant plus de 2 heurtes est rien a faire tant pis


----------



## Dreamdom24 (23 Février 2012)

siffleur a dit:


> bonjour j'ai esseyer ta methode pendant plus de 2 heurtes est rien a faire tant pis



T'as essayé avec la mienne, de solution ?


----------



## BiggSixx (25 Février 2012)

Salut à tous!

Moi de même, j'essai de faire fonctionner ma DualShock3 dans le jeu Trine.
Ca marche très bien avec le câble USB de branché mais impossible en bluetooth, j'ai essayé vos méthodes notamment celle de *labrille12* mais dès que la connexion se fait avec mon MacBook, il me demande aussitôt un mot de passe...

Quand à la méthode de *Dreamdom24*, je ne vois pas comment l'utiliser dans Trine...

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur 

+++


----------



## LBF (1 Avril 2012)

j'ai essayé la solution de fulkro et ma manette se jumelle avec l'ordi, mais j'ai pas besoin de code ni rien, donc jusque la tout va bien, mais après je veut jouer à super meat boy avec, sauf que je ne peut pas configurer les touches, ce qui fait que je saute avec L3, fait pause avec R2, et c'est tout, j'arrive pas à bouger ni rien...
j'ai essayé gamepad companion, ça marchait nickel mais il faut l'acheter et la version d'essai s'est terminée il y a au moins 3 mois pour moi :/


----------



## iEvolz_ (7 Avril 2012)

Salut, 
je viens de me procurer Call of duty 4 ainsi que GTA III San Andreas sur mon MacbookPro 13' 2009, j'ai suivi ce tuto : http://www.ps3camp.info/2009/01/02/224-manette-ps3-sur-mac-osx-leopard/
pour utiliser ma manette PS3 dessus, tout fonctionne à merveille sauf que je ne peux pas utiliser mes analogues, je ne comprend pas comment les configurer, ça fait plus d'une heure que je cherche donc si quelqu'un a une solution qu'il me prévienne soit ici directement soit à cette adresse mail : artcalamel@hotmail.fr
J'attends vos réponses avec impatience, 
Amicalement, Arthur.

PS : Je tourne sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8, je ne suis peut-etre pas au bon endroit ? Et ma manette est une Sixaxis sans vibreur. Merci !


----------



## Raf06play (2 Septembre 2012)

va voir ma vidéo sa peut t'aider c pour la manette ps3 sur mac :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKG6k3wpXZw&list=UU8vqN3c1JZIbjQXNI0mSTPQ&index=1&feature=plcp

et si sa ta plus ou aider stp partage la et abonne toi a notre chaine merci


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je remonte ce topic pour savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à obtenir les fonctions de vibrations de la dual shock 3 sur Mac OSX (à partir de Lion) et comme il s'y est pris


----------

